# 3M vs encoderpro expert



## LLovett (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone out there have experience with both of these programs? I have used encoderpro expert for awhile and I like it and I'm used to it. I am currently working for a hospital that already has a contract with 3M and they are wanting me to try it out. I don't know anyone in the out patient setting (which I am, the group I work for is employed by the hospital) using 3M so any feed back would be appreciated. I have tried to research 3M and I am getting a whole bunch of basically useless information online so far.

Thanks in advance

Laura, CPC


----------



## smwermter (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi!  We have the 3M encoder in our office and we love it!  We have never used any other encoding software so we don't have anything to compare it to though.  Is there something in specific you would like to know about the 3M encoder?


----------



## marleee (Oct 26, 2008)

I think both products are great, but 3M (for me) is a lot better because it is much easier to browse and it much more comprehensive then encoder.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Oct 27, 2008)

*3m and encoder pro*

I also have access to both systems. In my current position they prefer encoder pro. I don't, but basically because I was used to 3M. I still use it on a daily basis. The only thing to remember about using any encoder is that it sometimes leads you down the wrong path depending on how you go. For example:
I found a code Friday and we have a call in to 3M to correct, but as yet hasn't been done. The code is for plantar wart. If you go by plantar it comes up as plantar wart and gives you the code as 078.12 (new as of Oct 1). If you go by wart and select plantar it gives you the code 078.19 viral wart (used prior to Oct 1). So, just be aware and if you have any questions as to what you think it should be vs where it leads you; get out your book. 
Nothing really replaces the book. Sorry, I can't be more definitive than that, but 3M, for me, is much easier than encoder pro, but I still use my books every day.


----------



## smwermter (Oct 27, 2008)

I had found that same thing out about the plantar warts the first week of the October updates.  We let them know but obviously it hasn't been fixed yet.    I agree, it can definitly lead you down the wrong path.  If in doubt I always go to the book.


----------



## LLovett (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input!

I have looked at the 3M a little today and I am really not liking it. Encoderpro links everything together and I am not seeing that with 3M. I am trying to be objective but so far 3M is not winning me over.

Laura, CPC


----------

